# Quick and dirty straightline rip jig



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I needed to rip the staright edges on a pair of book matched boards with irregular sides, on both sides. I could have just grabbed a straight edge and run the cordless circular down it, but I didn't want to run anything across it and I could not find my cordless circular anyway. 

Enter the USPS. Their boxes are right handy. This took all of 4 minutes start to finish. 

i have alot of these to do and I am going to build a melamine sled with toggle clamps, but this worked just fine in the meantime.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What is this ? (the jig looks like it worked well BTW ) You just broke some poor pen turners heart. Using prized red box elder as cribbing in your cardboard box jig. :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

AND, since when are you finding RBE with burls and curl?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, whatever works. I use a piece of 1/4" plywood. You got lucky with the tape only. But looks good, very symmetrical cuts.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I purposely didn't mention that spacer to see if someone would say something. :laughing:

I stumbled across a small grove of burly trees. I mean this stuff is gnarly for RBE. I have already unloaded half of it at least. This is some of the minor burled stuuf I did not take alot of pictures. I was between cameras for a week when I was processing the stuff. 

I found a product that wipes out the blue stain, but only goes about 1/16" deep so you have to wait until the piece has been processed, and worked, and then apply it before the finish. 

























This one shows how the red turns brown if not arrested soon; it is a candidate for media blasting.  It will turn bright red again. 
















I still have over 100 pieces of different burl blocks, boards, flitches, and even log sections. :devil:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Hey, whatever works. I use a piece of 1/4" plywood. You got lucky with the tape only. But looks good, very symmetrical cuts.


I know it looks flimsy, but it was very sturdy. We could have played frisbee with the thing. that duct tape is the good stuff not the wally world junk from Chinee.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a block from a root. Look at that color, and it is much more striking than these dern images can show. This one is cracked but it's just a sample. It's light as a feather, I have no experience with RBE roots other than these I have processed, and they hold their color like this and even gets deeper red as it ages. Just the opposite of the above-ground wood.

I think this is the first time I have hijacked my own thread. :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I think this is the first time I have hijacked my own thread. :blink:



Maybe you should get reported to a Moderator. OMG...HOLY MOLY, JUMPIN' JEHOSEPHAT, you are a moderator.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's true, but I consider myself a member first. Hence my choice to designate myself "Member/Moderator". 

So, as a member, I guess I could report the post. Then, when it shows up in the Trash Bin I clould review the thread with a fair and biased eye, and decide there is nothing wrong with it. At that point I would send myself a PM and ask me why I thought the post should have been reported. 

I would probably reply to the PM with "I just thought it was little self-serving is all." To which I might reply "I don't see it that way. Just mind your own business from here on out or I'll ban you."

Now since I have never won an argument with me, and I don't want to have to ban me, I am going to let me slide just this once and not report my post. :blink: :laughing:


----------



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

what can be done to retain the red in box elder?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I just typed a long answer and the damn text box does not retain text if you lose the screen for whatever reason. I wish that could gety resolved it is maddening!

I don't have time to do it again now I will do it all over again later.

Short answer is stabilization works but is expensive for large volume or large pieces. I have had a lot of success recently though with a couple of processes and two particular products.


----------



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

ok, waiting patiently!


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, the root looks fantastic, almost like cocobolo


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

That is some nice looking wood. Gets those creative juices flowing. Cool idea with the box, I would never had thought of that. More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

The Priority Straightline Rip Jig ? :thumbsup: ( tape is extra )


----------



## freedhardwoods (Sep 7, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> View attachment 4858


That looks like something Red Green would rig up. Did you learn how to build/repair things from his show like I did? :laughing:
If you never saw the Red Green show, it was pretty good/funny. He couldn't fix or build anything without duct tape.



TexasTimbers said:


> I just typed a long answer and the damn text box does not retain text if you lose the screen for whatever reason. I wish that could get resolved it is maddening!


I had the same thing happen to me a while back 3 times in a row. I am a slow learner sometimes but it finally soaked in. When I started typing the response for the 4th time, I started highlighting and copying after every couple of sentences, so when I lost the screen *again*, all I had to do was paste it into the next screen I brought up.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

David Freed said:


> ...... I started highlighting and copying after every couple of sentences.......



I usually hit ctrl+a and then ctrl+c right right before I click submit just in case, but I don't always remember. That was one of the times I forgot. That's the way it works ain't it. 

I've seen Red Green a few times I did like the show the few times I saw it. Pretty good stuff. I guess I am a mix of MacGuyver and Red Green.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice looking wood. You can create different piece out of it.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's an interesting jig you got there "cardboard & duct tape" I don't think you could box that method up and sell it.

It looked rather dangerous. I guess if you had a nice sharp blade on your table saw things would run through smoothly.

But duct tape?:no: I don't think my high school shop teacher would have taught that trick.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Jordy,

You're right, I bet I would have to live on the streets if I was trying to sell that contraption for beans. Thankfully I'm not. :no:

As to the duct tape, looks can be deceiving is all I can tell you. You'll just have to take my word for it or roll your eyes, but that thing was solid as a rock. 

Another poster made a similar comment and I responded that I could have thrown the thing like a frisbee and it wouldn't have come apart, and that was not an exaggeration. But I wasn't using cheapo wally world $3.99 per roll duct tape. 

You know there is a perception today amongst many woodworkers that everything in a shop has to look as good as it works. It seems the days of "quick and dirty" have no place in todays sterile, hospital-like environments. 

Jigs don't have to look pretty, and you don't have to spend 3 hours making a jig you'll use once or twice for 5 minutes (although that sometimes is necessary). 

As long as the jig is safe and accurate, that's all you need. This jig was both. I will agree with you however, looking at it from the outside it appears to be neither! :laughing:


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything in my garage works much better than it looks... BTW, what is an elder tree? - Let me rephrase that - is there a Texas name for that tree?


----------

